# Socket Size For Water Heater



## 14kbiz (Aug 4, 2011)

I think I asked this before but I can't find the old post.
Does anyone know the socket size for the water heater plug on a 2011 298RE? The camper isn't parked at my house over the winter and I'm opening up next weekend and I can't remember what size I need.
Thanks.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

You will need 1- 1/16 with an extension for your rachet . I have a different model but should be standard.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

14kbiz said:


> I think I asked this before but I can't find the old post.
> Does anyone know the socket size for the water heater plug on a 2011 298RE? The camper isn't parked at my house over the winter and I'm opening up next weekend and I can't remember what size I need.
> Thanks.


I've learned that I'll be replacing ours annually. This "spent anode" photo describes why. 
The first time I removed this, I was not prepared for all of the crap that came pouring out, YIKES! Camping World sells an inexpensive hose end wand for getting inside to flush the tank.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I just changed ours also. Was only worn about an inch down.There cheap enough so i'll change ours out often. Definately a good idea to give the tank a good rinse.Lots of crap will come out and help save the life of your tank.


----------



## 14kbiz (Aug 4, 2011)

I've learned that I'll be replacing ours annually. This "spent anode" photo describes why. 
The first time I removed this, I was not prepared for all of the crap that came pouring out, YIKES! Camping World sells an inexpensive hose end wand for getting inside to flush the tank.
[/quote]

Thanks for the advice. I checked out CampingWorld and there are 3 available. I think I need a 3/4" is diameter for my 298RE. Are there different lengths? Wish I had the camper here to check for myself, but not yet.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

14kbiz said:


> I've learned that I'll be replacing ours annually. This "spent anode" photo describes why.
> The first time I removed this, I was not prepared for all of the crap that came pouring out, YIKES! Camping World sells an inexpensive hose end wand for getting inside to flush the tank.


Thanks for the advice. I checked out CampingWorld and there are 3 available. I think I need a 3/4" is diameter for my 298RE. Are there different lengths? Wish I had the camper here to check for myself, but not yet.
[/quote

You most likely have a suburban water heater.Check what kind you have and they will get you the right one


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

14kbiz said:


> I've learned that I'll be replacing ours annually. This "spent anode" photo describes why.
> The first time I removed this, I was not prepared for all of the crap that came pouring out, YIKES! Camping World sells an inexpensive hose end wand for getting inside to flush the tank.


Thanks for the advice. I checked out CampingWorld and there are 3 available. I think I need a 3/4" is diameter for my 298RE. Are there different lengths? Wish I had the camper here to check for myself, but not yet.
[/quote]

Someone told me, or I read that it's best to use the authentic "Suburban" brand anode. Supposedly other less expensive after-market brands are made of material that is not as "sacrificial" as the Suburban brand. As I recall the Suburban brand at Camping World is about $20-, I found it at a local trailer supply for $15-.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

This thread has some good information on Sacrificial Anodes: Anodes 101

Good luck!









Just noticed that this thread is almost exactly a year old.... must be "Get-the-trailer-ready" time!!


----------

